# FE Exam 2010 in Ohio (Does it mean I passed?)



## skydeep (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi,

I only see 'Results Notice' link while I login to NCEES ans am unable to open the link (page error after a long wait). Anyone has any idea if I passed? Please see the attachment.

Thanks.

Skydeep

Ohio_FE_2010_Results_Notice.doc


----------



## leo (Dec 22, 2010)

yes only result mean pass


----------



## spire8901 (Dec 22, 2010)

skydeep said:


> Hi,
> I only see 'Results Notice' link while I login to NCEES ans am unable to open the link (page error after a long wait). Anyone has any idea if I passed? Please see the attachment.
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


In Ohio as well clicking and waiting... I could confirm but from what I understand if you dont have the diagnostics link then you passed.


----------



## yopro (Dec 22, 2010)

spire8901 said:


> skydeep said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Lets keep our hopes up. I didn't get the 'diagnostic link'. I just dont want to go thru this again.


----------



## skydeep (Dec 22, 2010)

leo said:


> yes only result mean pass


Thanks. I wish it could be this!!


----------



## skydeep (Dec 22, 2010)

skydeep said:


> leo said:
> 
> 
> > yes only result mean pass
> ...


Hi,

Anyone who wants to see what 'Results Notice' page looks like, please see this attachment.

BTW..I passed.

Thanks!!

FE_2010_Results_Notice.doc


----------



## spire8901 (Dec 22, 2010)

skydeep said:


> skydeep said:
> 
> 
> > leo said:
> ...


Congrats Sky

I passed too! OH!! IO!!


----------



## skydeep (Dec 22, 2010)

spire8901 said:


> skydeep said:
> 
> 
> > skydeep said:
> ...


Congrates!!


----------



## marsuconn (Dec 22, 2010)

skydeep said:


> skydeep said:
> 
> 
> > leo said:
> ...


Congrats !!


----------



## Jordan S (Dec 23, 2010)

I managed to finally get my results page to come up last night at around 11 PM. This morning the site was down again. I only got it on my iPhone, so I didn't get to save the results page, so I took a screenshot. Anyway, I passed! I'm very excited, as I am 9 years removed from college, and relearning the stuff for the FE was not easy...but still, a first time pass. I was in the Army for 5 years following college (ROTC payed for school), then went back into engineering about 4 years ago. I miss the experience cutoff for the April PE exam by about a month or so, so now I've got about 10 months to study for the PE....

BTW, I only had the 'results notice' link for those who still haven't gotten theirs up.


----------



## EngineerGal (Dec 23, 2010)

skydeep said:


> Hi,
> I only see 'Results Notice' link while I login to NCEES ans am unable to open the link (page error after a long wait). Anyone has any idea if I passed? Please see the attachment.
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


I had the same thing and got a pass in CA. Good luck to you getting through!! I also checked mine on an iPhone at dinner last night...I just want to reopen the webpage and print my thing!! :[[[


----------

